# OK smart arses...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...what do I do next....

1: I've shaved off my beard;
2: I've taken my cell phone of it's belt clip and carry it in my pocket;
3: I've thrown out all my old clothes and bought new ones;
4: I haven't posted a sig-pic because it is still too big;
5: I've asked my parents to sell their Mercedes because it is too big;
6: I've washed and polished my TT;
7: I've thought about reading the Daily Mail just so I can stop again.

Any other ideas for what I can do _this_ week-end. ??? ;D

BTW, this forum is beginning to cost me a fortune, every day there is some new *must-have* TT item.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Teach the locals how to use roundabouts?

(see Multiple Flame thread)

;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Jeez, don't get me started on driving standards in Luxembourg!!!!

I'll be on here for hours otherwise.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Tell me about it - I live 10 minutes walk from work and sometimes I need the car. There are two roundabouts I need to negotiate to get to work and I always get carved/cut up on at least one of them 

You would have thought with the agressive lines of the TT everyone would get out of the way


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehehe You mean you want to add more to your list of things


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get a divorce, you know it makes sense !
(and some drainpipes etc !) :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> hehehe You mean you want to add more to your list of things Â


Not really, just trying to liven up a lousy Friday. :


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> ...what do I do next....
> 
> Any other ideas for what I can do _this_ week-end. Â ??? ;D


Get yourself a Prince Albert.


----------

